# Gourmi's Journey Poll



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

So anyone can vote. here is the low down on the story. Go to Gourmi's journey and then decide


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

You should link it, I had trouble finding it


----------



## ringmybell (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=938897#post938897 the story


----------

